# best spray sealant?



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

I am looking to get some nice spray sealant to use after washing for more gloss and protection...Dodo Red Mist, Hybrid V7....which one is the best bet?
What is your choice for dark metallic

Thanks fellas


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

After washing IMO you can't beat CarPro Reload:thumb: Better still it can be diluted & applied to a wet or dry car


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Have used Zaino Z-8 for years, it's always a forum favourite.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Wax for dark metallic imho, but sealant wise Menz powerlock gets rave reviews.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

z8 will always get the most thumbs up due to it having just that bit more gloss than the rest.:argie:

Redmist and v7 good also :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Any guesses what I'm going to recommend......?

Werkstat! Either Acrylic Glos or Acrylic Jett Trigger will work; I'd go with Glos for after washing; part cleaner (helps avoid water spots) part sealant.

Auto Finesse Tough Coat is _very_ impressive too but more like Jett Trigger than Glos.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

How you doin! :wave:

+1 for Zaino Z8 matey great product :thumb:, you won't look back!


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> After washing IMO you can't beat CarPro Reload:thumb: Better still it can be diluted & applied to a wet or dry car


Didn't realise it can be diluted


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

alexandjen said:


> Didn't realise it can be diluted


Can't remember the rate that Avi suggested in a post but i go 1:1 works well for me:thumb:


----------



## Cadillacman (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm currently using Sonus Acrylic Glanz, has very good durability and easy to apply...
this one is often overlooked.


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Cadillacman said:


> I'm currently using Sonus Acrylic Glanz, has very good durability and easy to apply...
> this one is often overlooked.


I've used Sonus Acrylic Glanz and Z8. I recommend them both, but often wonder if Z8 is that much better as Sonus Acrylic Glanz is considerably cheaper.

Davy


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Zaino Z-8 :thumb: adds more depth and clarity especially on dark colours . Dodo Juice RMT adds more silvery glassy look .

.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Cadillacman said:


> I'm currently using Sonus Acrylic Glanz, has very good durability and easy to apply...
> this one is often overlooked.


Most of the Sonus range is overlooked (a lot like AG) tbh.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Another z8 vote here although i do like optiseal as well does that count as a spray sealant as its as easy to use as z8!
Definately as others said in favour of wax on darker colours though


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

z8 is a great sealant (one of the best i've found on dark colours especially), but i've also had good results with cg's v7


----------



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

now it's Z8 vs V7 dilemma 

how is beading between these two?


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Z8 beading on mine. Two coats of Z8 on top of EZ Creme glaze and Blacklight.....


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Reload is, IMHO, the best spray sealant - the beading is silly.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

+1 to the Reload comments... My Favourite. 

Werkstatt Acryllic Jett and Optiseal are worthy of note.


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

z8 for me :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

MilesBetter said:


> +1 to the Reload comments... My Favourite.
> 
> Werkstatt Acryllic Jett and Optiseal are worthy of note.


love acryllic glos and jett or the W twins as i refer to them optiseal is also cool


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Our Seal & Protect is certainly a performer and adds some nice gloss, however we are about to release soon a brand new gloss enhancer which is awesome!:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd personally go for Optimum Car Wax on a dark metallic - not a sealant, but a wax (of course! ) 

Leaves a stunning finish on all colours, but suits darker colours better than sealants IMO


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

RussZS said:


> I'd personally go for Optimum Car Wax on a dark metallic - not a sealant, but a wax (of course! )
> 
> Leaves a stunning finish on all colours, but suits darker colours better than sealants IMO


Yes, OCW rocks


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> Our Seal & Protect is certainly a performer and adds some nice gloss, however we are about to release soon a brand new gloss enhancer which is awesome!:thumb:


after using the zaino range on my car for the last 5 months ,ive over the last few weeks bought the new range from Mark at autobrite . the seal+ protect is a very good product :thumb: as is the enhance / and im liking the banana shampoo . khalid


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

What's the Blitz sealant like, I've had some in the garage for ages but yet to use it, sure some will have already tested it out


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

bimmer25 said:


> now it's Z8 vs V7 dilemma
> 
> how is beading between these two?


Out of those two, Z8 all day long. Way better imo :thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Z8 and Race Glaze Clearmist Detailer for me.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

RussZS said:


> I'd personally go for Optimum Car Wax on a dark metallic - not a sealant, but a wax (of course! )
> 
> Leaves a stunning finish on all colours, but suits darker colours better than sealants IMO


sealant with carnauba! :thumb:

It gets my vote too! :argie:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Been going to town with Auto Finesse Tough Coat of late. Unbelieveably easy to use - I haven't touched a Werkstat bottle since I got it....


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Z8 would get my vote. Though Red Mist is a good product also.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Another vote for OCW. I've just used it on a black VW Passat courtesy car I have at the moment. Left a great finish and very quick to use. I must be the only person who will return a courtesy car cleaner than when I got it!


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Any update on the above results?

Are there any better spray sealants out there for me to use for the winter protection?


----------

